# Water service upgrade



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Reno'd a commercial laundry building. Ripped out old 1 1/2 galvanized water piping in building and installed copper instead. Old water service at point of entry had ball valve shut off. Installed RP back-flow preventer, strainer, PRV as incoming pressure was 95psi set to 65 and solenoid valve wired to a programmable timer so water shuts off at night. Also insulated lines with fiberglass insulation and PVC jacketing ( not in pictures)


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Did you serve an apprenticeship as an heat and frost insulator?


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Nope but one company I worked with during my aprenticeship did all there insulating in house rather than sub it out.
So you pick up a few things


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

Did that company work out of castlegar bye chance?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Works looks good. The RPZ, if it dumps, is there a drain underneath in that room? If there is not, then there will be a flood. If that's an 1 1/2" device, it will dump alot of water when and if it ever dumps.


Being in a laundry with many quick-closing solenoid valves on the washing machines, the pressure fluctuations may cause the device to spray or spit water each time a solenoid valve closes. For that reason in my county we must install DC valve assemblies at commercial laundromats and not RPZ's.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice lookin work ,i agree with tommy on the rp discharing also why wouldn't you install the strainer upstream?


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Agreed, however there is a large expansion tank not shown on the pics that take the hammer, as for a drain assembly off the RP that has been installed just not in these pics, piped down to floor drain. The strainer was a afterthought of the owner. Turned into a extra, wanted it there so the entire assembly, prv-solenoid valve and strainer could be taken out for maintenance without disrupting water.
Who am I to disagree when he's paying my extravagant bill


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Love the copper 

Keep up the good work.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Love the copper
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Exactly what he said !


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

What is the PVC that is running along the wall above the copper used for?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Works looks good. The RPZ, if it dumps, is there a drain underneath in that room? If there is not, then there will be a flood. If that's an 1 1/2" device, it will dump alot of water when and if it ever dumps.
> 
> 
> Being in a laundry with many quick-closing solenoid valves on the washing machines, the pressure fluctuations may cause the device to spray or spit water each time a solenoid valve closes. For that reason in my county we must install DC valve assemblies at commercial laundromats and not RPZ's.



With the prv installed that shouldn't be a problem with the quick closing valves depending on what pressure the prv is set at.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Someone will probably steal the copper while they wait on the dryer to finish.


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

Associated Plum said:


> What is the PVC that is running along the wall above the copper used for?


Central Vac


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Copper looks good, nice job!!

How bad was the galvy, clogged or not too bad, just curious?


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

CTs2p2 said:


> Copper looks good, nice job!!
> 
> How bad was the galvy, clogged or not too bad, just curious?


Not too bad for being 40 years old. Was a bit rusty but ive seen worse


----------



## PlumberG (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree , everything looks very nice and neat!!I would have went with the strainer , bfp, then prv.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

*I know you've seen this before*



PlumberG said:


> I


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

